

'Fat doesn't make you fat': Nina Teicholz's big surprise. (audio) - davesailer
http://www.cbc.ca/thecurrent/episode/2015/01/26/fat-doesnt-make-you-fat-nina-teisholz-has-a-big-fat-surprise/

======
serve_yay
I remember telling someone this in approximately 2000. They laughed in my
face.

------
CyberDildonics
The fact that this is a big surprise is indicative of the huge failure in
nutritional conventional wisdom around the world.

